# Please help! Connect stereo to TV



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

What model tv and receiver?


----------



## melaluca08 (Jul 19, 2009)

Jerry, the model# for the TV is: HP-S5053
Model code# for TV is" HPS5053X/XAA

Stereo/Home Theater model# is HT-DS610

Both are Samsung Brand. The stereo works fine when playing a CD, all speakers are working. I just cannot figure out how to get the home theater speakers to work when I am watching regular cable TV. 
It works when watching a DVD, etc..
Thanks!


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Are you using a cable box or does the cable go right into the tv?


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

It looks like the tv has an optical audio output. You'll need to get an optical digital audio cable and connect that output to the optical digital input of the HT box. Or, if you're using a cable box check to see what kind of audio outputs it has and connect that to the HT.


----------



## melaluca08 (Jul 19, 2009)

jerryh3 said:


> Are you using a cable box or does the cable go right into the tv?


 I'm using a Motorola cable box model# DCT-6416


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

melaluca08 said:


> I'm using a Motorola cable box model# DCT-6416


That box should have both composite and optical digital out. Use the optical output and connect it to the HT box.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

I had to check my setup...
Comcast Scientific Atlanta Explorer 4250 HDC high definition cable box connected to a Yamaha RX V-663 Audio Receiver via HDMI cable.
Receiver is connected to a 46 inch Samsung flat screen via HDMI cable. I have the receiver set on 7 ch enhancer. Everything works OK. Sound comes out of all five speakers + subwoofer.
I just went into the TV menu and turned the onboard speakers off.
I also have a Sony BDP S550 Blu Ray player and a Toshiba DVD/VHS combo that are connected to the receiver via cables.

A Harmony One remote control operates everything.

Hope this helps. I'd dig a little deeper but I don't want to disturb any of the cabling! 

Mike


----------



## johnnyboy (Oct 8, 2007)

jerryh3 said:


> That box should have both composite and optical digital out. Use the optical output and connect it to the HT box.


Right your TV is merely a monitor in this case. It does not produce sound output... your cable box is what produces sound TO the TV. 

So, on your TV you can go into the menu and turn the speakers off and set it to "fixed output"

Connect from the cable box via optical cable or a digital coax (I prefer this as ANY RCA style wire will work, its digital so it will sound fine) to your home theater system. The connection will have a number.

You need to go into the settings on the home theater system and select the digital input for that channel.. you need to tell it connection 1 for instance, is receiving its source from a fiber one. 

You'll have to do this as well with your DVD player for audio. 

Most decent stereos include video switching as well, so you don't have to mess with the TV ever to change the video input

hope it helps. it's really not that hard.


----------

